# St. Lucia



## gnipgnop (Jun 24, 2015)

Before I place an OGS for the Windjammer Landing Resort in St. Lucia I wanted to check out the cost of airfare.  For the life of me I cannot fine the airline code to check prices.  Where would one fly into for a stay at this resort?


----------



## holdaer (Jun 24, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> Before I place an OGS for the Windjammer Landing Resort in St. Lucia I wanted to check out the cost of airfare.  For the life of me I cannot fine the airline code to check prices.  Where would one fly into for a stay at this resort?



Try (UVF), St Lucia Hewanorra


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 24, 2015)

Plan on an hour drive from the airport in St Lucia on winding roads. Some people get car sick so I was worried it would be rough for my daughter. We've been fortunate to get drivers who drove slower and made a couple stops to enjoy the scenery and get fresh air. It is soooo worth it. Windjammer is one of our most favorite places in the world.


----------



## ailin (Jun 24, 2015)

We flew into SLU, which is closer to Windjammer Landing (taxi was maybe 20 minutes).  We spent a couple days in San Juan and flew in from there.  The longer flights will probably fly into UVF (on the other end of the island).


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 1, 2015)

One more question regarding St. Lucia:  What would be the best time to visit the island to avoid tropical storms or hurricanes.  Hot weather we do not mind but the wind and rain ..... well, who wouldn't want to avoid that while on vacation!!  I want to place the OGS but not sure what months to ask for.  Also, many thanks for the airline information too.  You TUGGERS are the BEST!!!


----------



## ibcnu (Jul 1, 2015)

The high season for St. Lucia is from mid-December through mid-April.  June through November are the wettest months as well as being hurricane season.  During this period, many restaurants will close for weeks at a time or shorten their dining hours. Hotels, meanwhile, will use these slower months for needed renovation or construction.

HTH


----------



## Larry (Jul 1, 2015)

Extremely hard trade especially this year since resort will be closed for at least the month of September for renovating and upgrading of resort which will require owners who would be coming in September to be placed into different weeks first before accepting trades.

High season weeks are not usually available unless there are last minute cancellations. Good luck with your search but I would add additional islands in your on going search. I own there and will be going for two weeks this year.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for the information about St. Lucia.  I knew I could count on you for important details.  Maybe I'll search elsewhere.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 6, 2015)

I would add the Bay Garden Beach Resort.


----------

